
Google Robot Police Solve LA Homeless Problems - bilbobeer
https://pando.com/2015/06/22/we-got-geeks/
======
Trombone12
I guess a deeper problem than homeless people being "scary" is that they
remind the engineers that all their work driving ad impressions doesn't
_really_ improve the world.

------
chrisbennet
Seems like I read this article a few years back.

